# [SOLVED] Damaged ACER 201W LCD monitor. Repair?!



## MetaEnder (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all,

After packing my monitor into my suitcase (dumb) it was damaged on the plane and now the LCD screen is broken.

Problem:
>>LCD screen is damaged.
>>Everything else seems to be perfectly fine though.

Question:
>>Can I send this in somewhere to be repaired
Note: Monitor is not on warranty anymore 
>>Can I order a new LCD screen and DIY replace it? And if so, recommend any sites to order from!

Here's a picture so you know what I mean:









Thanks for any input, I appreciate it!


----------



## MetaEnder (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Damaged ACER 201W LCD monitor. Repair?!*

Oh yeah, here's a link to the monitor specs on the ACER website. 

For some weird reason my monitor P201W is difficult to find... It's not even on the website, but here's P191W, which looks exactly like mine, and I'm pretty sure the specs are the same...

http://us.acer.com/acer/product.do?...8e.c2att101=-1&CRC=2759084358#wrAjaxHistory=0


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Damaged ACER 201W LCD monitor. Repair?!*

sending it for repair is more expensive than buying new!

yes you could replace it yourself and there are sites that explain how to do it.
first thing you need to do is strip out the old display, find the screen type / model number and search for it on e-bay.
A "replacement" screen may require that you do a mod or two on the fittings, as I found out but it will be far cheaper than having it repaired or replaced with the exact same type of display from the manufacturer.

if you are not a tech type person or have access to tech type savvy and experiences, I would advise you to get a new laptop. 

do a search on google for your laptop screen and check the prices. Then do the same on e-bay.

The people I used to get a replacement 17" display from e-bay are

*expresslcdscreens08 e-mail sales_at_247laptoplcd.com* replace _at_ with @

cost me 

*Shipping and handling $44.99 USD 
Insurance - optional $2.99 USD 
Total $172.46 USD 
*

The same screen was about $400 when I was searching "outside" of e-bay, back in April this year.

I am quite happy with the results and it required a small mod to increase the diameter of a couple of screw holes on the old retaining frame to match the new screen with the original retainer.
The screens are not shipped "ready to fit" and you must remove fittings from the old and fit them to the new. That is why I say if you are not a techie type of person, used to "making things fit or modifying" this may not be for you.


----------



## MetaEnder (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Damaged ACER 201W LCD monitor. Repair?!*



Done_Fishin said:


> sending it for repair is more expensive than buying new!
> 
> yes you could replace it yourself and there are sites that explain how to do it.
> first thing you need to do is strip out the old display, find the screen type / model number and search for it on e-bay.
> ...



Thanks for the input, ha. Yeah, that's what a lot of people're saying, that it's almost not worth it. I'm pretty tech savvy, but I don't know if I'm willing to go through the trouble of taking it apart and finding a new screen. (BTW it's for an external monitor, not a laptop :smile

I'm gonna go ahead and mark this thread solved, thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

same conditions apply except that an external screen is even cheaper than a laptop to replace although you shouldn't have problems with modifying fittings from the laptop.

If you're lucky someone might drop "Santa" a line and you'll get a replacement soon, even if YOU have to pay for it :laugh:

:wave:


----------

